# Sauerkraut as probiotic



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Does it matter if it's cooked, like in a recipe?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Where did you see this, Dr OZ? 

Only lacto-fermented suerkreut has the probiotics. The store bought stuff that sits on the store shelf for a year is dead food, it does not have the probiotic powers.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Does it matter if it's cooked, like in a recipe?


Cooking kills bacteria, good and bad alike. 
You can counter that by eating a big spoonful of raw stuff while you measure out your recipe.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a jar of lacto-fermented kreut and it was so good it does not need to be cooked. I could not stop eating the stuff, it is better then the kreut in vinegar.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Most sauerkraut is not made with vinegar, just salt and cabbage. 
The fermentation is what makes it sour tasting.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I think canning the kraut would kill the good stuff. it would be easy to learn to make your own, if you don't know already.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

1 head cabbage, 2 T sea salt, 4 T whey (not necessary, but better for you)
slice cabbage thin, sprinkle and toss with salt and whey. Pound about 10 minutes, till it is juicy- stuff into quart jar. Put lid on tight. Let sit 3 days room temp, then move to cool spot- will be best in 6 months, but can be eaten anytime. Red cabbage is fine to use, if you do not mind your sauerkraut pink. From Nourishing Traditions- I added the bit about red cabbage, from experience


----------

